# History of a Vintage Grizzly 6" Jointer



## dgmunch (Jun 4, 2009)

I purchased a vintage Grizzly 6" jointer over the weekend. I have almost no information about it other than it's a 6" x 48 (maybe 46"). And yes, it runs well and is in very decent shape. 

I was wondering if anyone has any insight as to the model #. I'm also going to contact Grizzly tomorrow to see if they can search the serial # and set me up with an instruction manual and a list of replacement parts such as blades. I tried to search the web but I had zero luck finding any info about it. I've also tried web sites such as: vintagemachinery.org but they typically specialize in American made products and this was built in Taiwan. It appears to have been built in the 1970's or earlier. Any help would be great!

Thanks!

Dustin


----------



## dgmunch (Jun 4, 2009)

*Update*

Just to pass along. I contacted Grizzly and described my new tool to their tech support and he immediately knew the model # and assisted me in finding the online instruction manual. I must say, Grizzly's support staff has been very helpful the few times I used them. I own a Grizzly band saw and love it. 

The jointer is a G1182. Oh, and my age estimate was a bit off. This series was built in the early to mid 1990's. Oh well.

Thanks!

Dustin


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool stuff :thumbsup:

I recently bought a Grizzly table saw, and the staff at Grizzly was incredibly helpful via email getting my parts order sorted out, as there were parts missing from the parts manifest that I knew I needed to buy. Great folks over there!


----------

